

Blazing The Trail For Female Programmers - thejteam
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2013/04/29/178810467/blazing-the-trail-for-female-programmers

======
DanielKehoe
Awesome! Sarah Allen @ultrasaurus and @railsbridge featured on National Public
Radio.

